# Ayuda Con Puerto Paralelo



## Bagro (Ago 5, 2006)

Hola por ahi, he estado leyendo muchos de los foros referentes a interfasses y control de puerto paralelo, ym e han sido de mucha ayuda, pero sigo demasiado perdido respecto a un proyecto que tengo que armar.
Necesito enviar una palabra a 4 bloques de 32 diodos LED divididos en 4 columnas de 8 leds respectivamente. Necesito saber como puedo hacer para que la palabra corra hacia la izq, es decir, que la palabra empiece a aparecer desde la derecha y se vaya moviendo hacia la izq. Quisiera saber como puedo hacer para mandar los primeros 8 bits de información y hacer que estos se muevan para poder construir la palabra con los siguientes 8, agradecere inmensamente cualquier colaboracion


----------



## ItaloM (Ago 5, 2006)

Si ya has leido sobre el manejo del puerto paralelo habras notado que es lo mas sencillo tu principal problema es la multiplexación de los datos, para esto debes generar retardos previamente calculados, por lo que entiendo tienes filas y columnas me gustaría ver tu diseño y un ejemplo gráfico de como van saliendo las palabras y te puedo ayudar si he trabajado con eso.


----------



## Bagro (Ago 5, 2006)

aqui esta un grafico que encontre, lo de multiplexacion no lo entendi muy bien, y pues lo de los retardos calculados no se como poder aplicarlos


----------



## Terabyte (Ago 5, 2006)

HOLA  Soy nuevo en este foro. 
Actualmente estoy en el ultimo grado de Bachillerato en Compuatacion. 
El proyecto final me esta dificultando mucho las cosas, el proyecto q estamos realizando con mi grupo es el de hacer (los preventivos del Futuro) Al inicio todo iva muy bien.pero mandamos construir unas puertas de metal que fueran de dos hojas una de las hojas es corredisa, pero el problema es de que no tenemos la suficiente astucia o habilidad para abrirlas y luego cerrarlas automaticamente, la programacion ya esta hecha.Lo que les pido porfavorrrrrrrrr  si me podrian dar consejos , ideas de como podriamos hacer para automatizar esas benditas puertas... Cualquier comentario sera bien aceptado.


----------

